# 2014 cruz diesel engine light on



## smallheadz (May 11, 2014)

so how long did it take to throw the code?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Wow that's interesting! Good diagnostics too.


----------



## dieselbrnr (Sep 17, 2013)

Since this post been back to dealer several times. O2 sensor replaced. two days ago went into performance reduction mode....now its the def injector. I hope this is not the writing on the wall as far as reliability for the CTD. I have spent more time at the dealer with just 23,000 on the odometer.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

dieselbrnr said:


> Since this post been back to dealer several times. O2 sensor replaced. two days ago went into performance reduction mode....now its the def injector. I hope this is not the writing on the wall as far as reliability for the CTD. I have spent more time at the dealer with just 23,000 on the odometer.


 check your lemon laws. In Vermont, three times out of service for the same issue does it, as long as the first attempt to repair the problem was while it was still under warranty.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

I have an appointment tomorrow to see what our engine light means. I reset it the first time to get the remote start to work. The code I was finally able to pull says it a sensor of some kind. We'll see tomorrow.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Su8pack1 said:


> I have an appointment tomorrow to see what our engine light means. I reset it the first time to get the remote start to work. The code I was finally able to pull says it a sensor of some kind. We'll see tomorrow.


Hey there,

If you need any assistance from us, please don't hesitate to reach out! We will be looking for your updates tomorrow. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Su8pack1 said:


> I have an appointment tomorrow to see what our engine light means. I reset it the first time to get the remote start to work. The code I was finally able to pull says it a sensor of some kind. We'll see tomorrow.


The code was 22FA which was for the B195 NOX sensor. It has something to do with the DEF fluid and detecting when the filter screen needs to be cleaned. It was clogged. They removed and cleaned it, and with some on the road driving procedure all is well again. They said if the code comes back they'll order a new one.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I wonder how it got clogged


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Interesting, I recently got a CEL myself but both times it went away after a few starts. Also, the remote start worked fine the whole time even when the light was on... No change in the car's performance so I guess I'll let it ride for now.


----------

